# ich bräuchte Beratung bei der Modernisierung (wakü: CPU /SLI)



## fabo-erc (2. Mai 2017)

*ich bräuchte Beratung bei der Modernisierung (wakü: CPU /SLI)*

hi,

ich hoff es kann mir einer praktische Tipps geben bei meinem vorhaben... ich bin gerade dabei meinen PC zu modernisieren. Ich hatte bis jetzt ein wakü mit einem 360 Radiator (CPU/GPU), soweit ich das verstanden  habe reicht das ja dann nicht mehr und ich brauch eigentlich alles neu. 

vorweck erst mal die Daten des neuen PC's:

2 x    ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 ArcticStorm Thermaltake
          MSI Z270 GAMING PRO CARBON
          Intel Core i7 7700K
          1000 Watt Corsair Professional Series HX1000i 
          EK Water Blocks EK-FB MSI Z270 GAMING Monoblock
          Watercool MO-RA3 Pro 
8x     180mm Phobya G-Silent 18 Slim 
         Aqua Computer Aquastream XT Standard Version 12V



so nun zu meinen Fragen

passt das so?
sind bei den Lüftern normalerweise die Schrauben zur Befestigung am Radiator dabei?
wie versorge ich 8 Lüfter mit strom? hatte bis jetzt eine Lüftersteuerung für 4 Lüfter, gibt es da so Y- Verteiler? 
welche schlauch stärke sollte ich verwenden?
habe ich sonst irgendwas vergessen?

danke schon mal im voraus für eure hilfe/ kommentare

-fabo


----------



## Faxe007 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: ich bräuchte Beratung bei der Modernisierung (wakü: CPU /SLI)*

Schrauben sind normalerweise bei den Lüftern dabei. Oft auch kurze Kabel, aus denen habe ich mir schnell und einfach y-Verbinder gebastelt.
Schlauchstärke 10/13 ist gut wenn man mag kann man auch größer nehmen bringt dann aber keine Vorteile mehr.

Denk dran die Aquastream braucht Ein-/Auslassadapter, extra bestellen


----------



## HisN (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: ich bräuchte Beratung bei der Modernisierung (wakü: CPU /SLI)*

Anstatt zwei "kleine" 1080er im SLI zu betreiben und extra über 100 Euro in die Kühlung (Block + Leistung) der 2. Karte zu stecken, würde ich diese Kohle in eine 1080TI (40% mehr Leistung als die einzelne 1080er und mehr VRAM) stecken. Nicht das es die Betrachtung seit 10 Jahren gibt. Es bringt einfach kaum Punkte ein SLI mit "alten" Karten, bzw. Mittelklasse-Karten zu fahren. Das ist keine gute Idee (sonst hätte es jeder, so sicher wie das AMEN in der Kirche).

Brauchste keinen so großen Radi, nicht so viele Lüfter und hast in der Regel auch noch vernünftigere Leistung. 
Du schreibst es ja, als wäre der PC noch nicht gekauft.


----------



## Malkolm (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: ich bräuchte Beratung bei der Modernisierung (wakü: CPU /SLI)*

Zur Systemzusammenstellung kann ich nicht viel sagen, wobei mir die PSU ein wenig minderwertig aussieht.

Bezüglich des MoRa gibt es noch ein paar Punkte zu beachten:
- Die 180er Variante(n) haben den Nachteil, dass es kaum wirklich gute und leise Lüfter gibt. Die G-Silent 18 sind ok, aber definitiv auch bei niedriger Drehzahl/SPannung noch hörbar. Würde daher eher die 120er Variante empfehlen, auch wenn es unterm Strich teurer wird.
- Doppelseitige Lüfterbestückung lohnt nicht, ist manchmal sogar hinderlich.
- Denk an entsprchende Verlängerungen für die Lüfterkabel. Je nachdem wie weit der MoRa wegstehen soll brauchst du auch entsprechend lange Lüfterkabel.
- Y-Kabel gibt es in allen Kombination (1:[2,3,4,5,6,9]), beachte aber, dass normale ATX Anschlüsse (z.B. auf dem Board) nur bis 1A genormt sind. Anschlüsse auf Lüftersteuerungen können meist aber (deutlich) mehr.
- Schnellkupplungen sind toll


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: ich bräuchte Beratung bei der Modernisierung (wakü: CPU /SLI)*

Auf meinem MoRa 360 habe ich mir auch 9x NC-P12 Nocuta Lüfter drauf gebaut.
Sind zwar nicht die schönsten aber was Lautstärke und Leistung angeht genau das was ich haben wollte.

In Idle laufen sie mit 320 U/min und sind lautlos und über 500-600 U/min muss ich sie nicht laufen lassen.
Hierbei sind sie schon leicht hörbar aber dennoch sehr leise. 
Mit voller Leistung sind sie natürlich auch laut, aber die Kühlleistung dann auch nicht ohne.

Bei mir habe ich mir diesen Splitter verbaut: Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter | Lufterzubehor | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Das Kabel ist gesplittet und so wird vom Lüfteranschluss nur das PWM und Tacho Signal bezogen und vom Netzteil die Spannung.
Dadurch liegt 0A und 0Watt am Lüfterausgang an.

Kabel dazu habe ich selbst verlängert um nicht zu viele Stückelungen zu haben.
Es gibt aber auch Verlängerungen mit 90cm zu kaufen.
Die beiliegende Verlängerungen der Lüfter waren mir zu kurz.

Durch den Splitter ist jedoch kein passiv Betrieb mehr möglich.
Bei 0 RPM würden die Lüfter daher mit 100% laufen, liegt aber am Splitter.

Deine Pumpe hat aber kein PWM, nur 3 Pin und dann wäre vielleicht dieser Spitter besser: Phobya 4Pin Molex auf 9x 3Pin Splitter | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
Damit habe ich aber keine Erfahrung, so das mir nicht bekannt ist wie gut die Lüfter damit geregelt werden können.

Die Regelung über die Pumpe wäre besser da du diese mittels Wassertemperatur regeln kannst.
Bei deinem Board ist mir nicht bekannt ob es auch möglich wäre.

Im übrigem habe ich bei mir kein 13/10er Schlauch verwendet, da dieser Schlauch schnell zum abknicken neigt.
Bei mir habe ich 16/10er verwendet da die Wandung mit 3mm dicker ist satt mit nur 1,5mm und nicht abknickt.

Besonders auf längerer Strecke kann es schneller zum Abknicken kommen wenn der Schlauch durch hängt und warm wird.


----------



## fabo-erc (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: ich bräuchte Beratung bei der Modernisierung (wakü: CPU /SLI)*

das ging ja schnell... schon mal danke dafür!

@HisN die Grakkas/CPU/MB bekomme ich umsonst da kann ich "leider" nix ändern


----------



## HisN (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: ich bräuchte Beratung bei der Modernisierung (wakü: CPU /SLI)*

Grakas verkaufen, vom Erlös eine TI kaufen^^


----------

